# Beam on top of finished roof



## lilpimp398 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if someone had some thoughts on how to attach a beam to the finished roof for a deck cover like in this picture, thanks for any ideas.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

On two posts, flashed like a miniature chimney.


----------



## lilpimp398 (Jul 16, 2014)

How would u attach the post to the roof?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Posts need to go through roof to top of a wall or beam that rests on two walls.


----------



## lilpimp398 (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## rjwcontracting (Aug 7, 2014)

*Thanks for Sharing*

Thanks for sharing this.


----------

